
“Agile methods and startup companies… go perfectly together.” - qhoxie
http://venturehacks.com/articles/william-pietri
======
elviejo
This is obvious.

Do you know any startup that has the enough power to start with a heavy weight
method?

And if there was such a startup they would be extinct pretty fast.

